# Need help with an elevated hunting blind



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

I want to build a blind approx 10ft off the ground so i can fit me and 3 kids in it. Does anyone have any plans for building one? Pics would be helpful as well. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## NYarrowflinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I just built this one...It's only 5 feet off of the ground but it is all I need in that spot.

This one all started with a solid plastic pallet that was 42"X48"...It's the perfect no rot floor


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

Looks great, I think mine needs to be bigger to hold the kids. How much you got in it and any list of materials. thanks


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's one I built. It's 8' x 8'.
I got windows, doors, & lot of the wood from a dumpster at a remodeling project. 
the interior I stapled black landscape fabric to darken it up inside.


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

nice, could you fit 4 people in it at 8 x 8.


----------



## bmxrider11976 (Aug 28, 2010)

is it for bow hunting or gun? and it might be a dumb question, but how many off you will be wielding a weapon?


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

Will be used for both. Not a dumb question, only have the patience for one kid to handle a weapon at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

let me talk to a buddy this week and ill get a picture and maybe some plans or dimensions at least for you. he makes them every summer/fall. It costs somewhere around $300-$400.


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

thanks mapes3, i really appreciate it. we just got back from our camp for opening day. Im pumped, both my sons got their first deer with their bows. I was so looking forward to bow season this year after missing all of last year due to a deployment to Iraq. Looking forward to your information.


----------



## NYarrowflinger (Sep 2, 2010)

cjlantz said:


> Looks great, I think mine needs to be bigger to hold the kids. How much you got in it and any list of materials. thanks


This one I have less then $300.00 into it...This next one we call the Grand Stand and it cost a grand to build!!!










Always make sure you have them cabled well...We thought ours was but we had 65mph winds the night before our season opener and found this opening morning!!!









It is very welled cabled now!!!


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

We used a 12" auger, sunk poles around 4' deep & filled holes with cement. Had a tornado go close by once took out glass inside window, which we replace with masonite, Also lost few shingles. Never has tipped over.


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

thanks for the replies. The reason i want it big enough for 4 people is because my daughter likes to join me and the boys during gun season. Thanks again.


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Im in the middle of building one right now. Its just a 5x5 but will post pics for ideas when done. Might want to look into the Blind Elevators for the supports. Got some and they look like they are going to work great. I give you a more detailed report in a week or so but size wise I would think a 5x7 or 5x8 would work or even a 6x7 etc.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

If you look at picture of mine you will notice a white tube going down back corner. that's so we can pee without coming out of stand. Pipe is buried about 3' underground in sand, covered with dirt. Vented out roof also so does not stink when you take cap of pipe inside to go. Even had a gal use it while she hunted out of it. She had an female adaptor piece from a travel urine bottle attached to pipe.


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

Thats good thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

my buddy will get me some pictures and stuff when he goes to the one he is building this weekend. Ill have them up hopefully on monday


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## 1elkhuntfever (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm a building contractor, I think you could pick up quite a bit of materials from the scrap piles of construction sites. Ask and you shall find. If your stand will be placed permenantly, I agree with the posts set in concrete. Would take a bulldozer to pull it down. Info needed from you. Is there access by vehicle to haul materials to the site?


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

ya there is vehicle access to my field, 4 x4 would do. hoping to get this project done this spring. my doublebull blind will have to do for one more year.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is mine.

I build it out of 2x6's for floor joists, and 2x2's for the walls, then wrapped it in 1/2" plywood and made my own windows and frames out of lexan. This summer I am going to insulate it so it holds the heat a little better.

I also mounted it on a small trailer we had laying around so I can move it if need be.

Works great! I just wish gun season was longer in Illinois.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

For the cost you could buy a blind and mount it on a platform using the elevator mounts that Cabelas/Gander MTN sell. I was considering mounting one on a small trailer too.


----------



## cjlantz (May 4, 2007)

Looks good. I like the trailer idea as well.


----------



## fluent09 (Aug 2, 2010)

we bought 4 5x7x7 wooden box crates off craigslist this summer. the guys said they were used on ships or something of that nature.it came with metal l brackets to clip it togther for fast removal.we put it up and we just tore out the framing they inside. it was furring strips. replaced it with 2/4s. cut windows on 3 sides. cut a door. made plexiglass windows. and bam we have 2 blinds in use now. the next one we r going to elevate. the farmer didnt want them elevated but now says he doesnt care if they are elevated as long as they are out of his way. the boxes cost 80 bucks, the 2x4s were from a construction site and were free. the plexiglass was ;like 30 bucks at home depot for a 4x4 sheet i believe. and the frames for the plexiglass are also 2x4 we cut on a table saw. pretty nice and only have about 120 bucks in all of them. to put them up, we just clipped it together with the brackets and then used 4 inch screws to screw it all together and took the clips off. ill get pics as soon as i get a new camera.


----------



## fluent09 (Aug 2, 2010)

we bought 3 sorry


----------

